
How to Write a Book with Python and Sphinx - ethink
https://medium.com/the-innovation/how-to-write-a-book-with-python-and-sphinx-66dabb814288
======
ethink
In-depth tutorial on how you can build a technical documentation and even
write your own book with a documentation generator tool, sphinx.

Happy reading!

